# More photos posted



## arly (Apr 20, 2005)

We've been out and about, riding a few trails. The photos posted below we taken up at Copper Harbor, MI over the weekend. Here is their home page www.copperharbortrails.org CH is one of seven IMBA Ride Centers in the world.

More photos can be seen on the dogs blog The Trail Mutt Reports


----------



## arly (Apr 20, 2005)

*more Copper Harbor ride adventures!*

This weekend the pack headed up to the end of the Keweenaw peninsula to take in some rides and avoid the 90 degree heat predicted here in Ho town! Thought you folks might like to see some photos taken there.

More can be seen on the adventure dogs blog The Trail Mutt Reports

This past week we installed a Schwalbe Nobby nic 26 x 2.4 on the rear looking for longer (taller?) tire nobbies,,,, and we have liked it so far. Copper Harbor is famous for its rocks and least it held up one weekend of that!


----------



## arly (Apr 20, 2005)

*weekend ride photos posted*

We've been warm here just below Lake Superior but we have got out to ride and hike some. Below are a few recent photos and many more can be seen on the trail mutts blog. Top one is in the Kun De Kun falls near here.

The Trail Mutt Reports


----------

